
RepRap, a (potentially) self-replicating 3D printer - jonmc12
http://ligress.wordpress.com/2009/08/01/reprap-a-potentially-self-replicating-3d-printer/
======
replicatorblog
The RepRap is an awesome project, but it is NOT self-replicating. It can print
the plastic parts which make up a small part of system Bill of Materials, at
much lower resolution. It is very lossy. I use a high end 3D printer at my
office and even with precision machines they are very finicky and prone to
malfunction. MakerBot is similarly cool, but again it won't reproduce itself.

A sub $1000 3D printer is cool enough, lets not get carried away.

~~~
donw
I'm going to guess that's why they have 'potentially' in the title. The video
also mentions that the next version of the RepRap will be able to print out
circuit boards, which brings it one step closer to actually being a little
self-replicating factory.

~~~
replicatorblog
Donw, I know, but it is a weak qualifier, sure by part count the thing is 50%
reproducible, but my proportion almost none is e.g. the metal bars. Its kind
of like saying that your desktop printer can reproduce itself by printing
layers of paper that can be cut and glued together. I bet someone could do
something, but it is unlikely.

~~~
kragen
By proportion, you're 0% reproducible; you consist entirely of atoms that must
be sourced from the environment.

The relevant thing is the availability of the needed parts from the
environment and the amount of human effort needed to carry out the
replication. At this point the needed parts are widely available and cheap in
the US, but sometimes hard to find in other places, but it doesn't look like
that's the real problem. And the time to assemble the new machine once you
have the parts isn't a big problem. The current problem, as far as I can tell
from reading the blogs, is that the machine isn't yet reliable enough to
reproduce itself in a lights-off fashion. You have to keep fixing it.

------
christopherolah
Think modern copyright has problems? Wait till 3d printing becomes
widespread...

~~~
wr1472
I think when 3D printing takes off it will be the intellectual property where
the money is at. Industrial infrastructure (ie. factories, logistics, etc)
will become just another commodity like computing hardware is now. China will
be the industrial giant no more if it continues to rely on its manufacturing
industries and doesn't adapt.

What about when 3D printers are printing buildings, bridges and other
structures? Wow that would be amazing.

~~~
ijhoh
Thats already the reason for China - injection moulding is very cheap (once
you have made the mould) and commodotized. It's assembling and packaging the
parts that takes a lot of time/labor. It's the low labor cost of assembly that
is the reason for China - a million 3d fab machines replacing a few injection
moulders isn't going to change the time it takes to put the bits in boxes.

------
kiba
For a more practical application of RepRap, see makerbot at
<http://makerbot.com>.

~~~
sp332
For a less practical (but tastier!) version, see CandyFab!
<http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/candyfab>

------
viraptor
It's sad, that they don't advertise this project more at the university... I'm
at Bath Uni and heard about RepRap before, but didn't know we've got one right
there! I really wouldn't mind working on it as a part of some project.

(actually two, not one... unless they were in a good mood one day and made
some more ;) )

------
kris_michael
We have a Fused Deposition Modeling (FDM) machine at my work, its better than
a 3d printer and with larger capacity. Its pretty awesome.

~~~
kragen
"3D printer" is a colloquial term for a variety of 3D automated fabrication
machines, including FDM machines.

------
jonmc12
So, it looks like computers have a reproductive system now.

------
akd
A self-replicating printer isn't that until it can build machines to go out
and source the materials needed for the continued operation of the printer.

~~~
die_sekte
Buy a 3D printer now for only $300 and get a free grey goo scenario on top of
that!

------
onreact-com
This is only pointing to another post:

[http://jonathanstray.com/self-replicating-desktop-
manufactur...](http://jonathanstray.com/self-replicating-desktop-
manufacturing)

Also it does not even link the RepRap homepage:

<http://reprap.org>

Thus I submitted the original source it refers to:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=807627>

